# firewall not working too well

## 666threesixes666

i decided to check out firewalls.  i merged firewalld + gui use flag for it.  problem is block all traffic, block zone etc let me ssh localhost.  i checked out some others too, i know firestarter rather well, but its not in the packages.  i have iptables and have been looking into ufw & its gui.

i need some sort of blocking, forwarding, managing, etc.  whens firestarter going main tree?

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> problem is block all traffic

 

Haha, you have to look at the iptables script it produces, and remember that the rules are processed in order. I would recommend to just learn the iptables script.

As a reasonable compromise, I use a BASH script to create the iptables rules - example to flush rules.

----------

## 666threesixes666

id really like something openwrt xwrtish to generate the iptables for me.  i guess ill start writing up scripts of iptables commands because its starting to look like thats the easiest solution for the time being.  and i know iptables works....

```

mkultra@mksrv ~ $ sudo ./tables 

mkultra@mksrv ~ $ ssh localhost

ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused

```

(your arch post is the contents of tables)

----------

